

Jailed for not handing over encryption passwords (UK) - sephco
http://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/read/how-refusing-to-hand-over-your-passwords-can-land-you-in-jail?utm_source=motherboardfb

======
getdavidhiggins
What is often overlooked in these cases is the topic of plausible deniability,
which is rarely discussed, because it's so rarely implemented.

Anywhere there is strong crypto, there should be strong plausible deniability.
Otherwise, the crypto is somewhat redundant, and can get you in a lot of
trouble...

------
higherpurpose
This is why I was hoping YC wouldn't do the Startup School in UK. As long as
they have insane laws like these against foreigners, it's not worth the risk,
and they don't deserve all the entrepreneurs to come there either.

